# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du Lịch Châu Âu - Khám Phá Mùa Thu Tại Pháp - Tiệp - Áo - Hungary

## Golden Tours

Đến với Đông Âu, quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những tòa lâu đài sừng sững, những cung điện uy nghi hay những tòa nhà với kiểu kiến trúc cổ kính độc đáo bậc nhất trên thế giới. Ngoài ra, quý khách còn được thưởng ngoạn cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp và khí hậu trong lành của miền ôn đới. Hành trình sẽ đưa quý khách đi thăm nước Pháp với tháp Eiffel, “thành phố của hàng trăm chóp nón” Praha, cung điện Belvedere đồ sộ có từ thời đế chế La Mã ở Vienna và thành phố Budapest xinh đẹp với dòng sông Danube mộng mơ,...




*Mùa Thu Đông Âu Pháp – Tiệp – Áo – Hungary
PARIS – PRAGUE – VIENNA - BRATISLAVA – BUDAPEST 
10 Ngày - 09 Đêm*
*Ngày khởi hành: 20/08; 20/09; 20/10/2013*


*
NGÀY 01: TP.HCM – PARIS: 
*Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi Paris. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.*

NGÀY 02: PARIS (Ăn trưa, tối)*Đến Paris, xe và HDV đón đoàn đưa đi tham quan: 
•    Nhà thờ Đức bà Paris, tiêu biểu cho phong cách kiến trúc gothic. 
•    Quảng trường Concorde, đi ngang qua đại lộ Champs-Élysées, đại lộ đẹp và sang trọng bậc nhất nước Pháp trưng bày hàng trăm các nhãn hàng hiệu nổi tiếng Thế giới. 
•    Khải Hoàn Môn, một trong những biểu tượng lịch sử nổi tiếng của nước Pháp.
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Chiều đoàn tham quan:
•    Tháp Eiffel (tầng 2) – biểu tượng nổi tiếng nhất của Pháp, công trình được xây dựng nhân kỷ niệm 100 năm cách mạng Pháp thành công.  
Ăn tối, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.*

NGÀY 03: PARIS – VERSAILLES (Ăn ba bữa) 
*Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, di chuyển đi Versailles tham quan:   
•    Lâu đài Versailles nằm ở phía Tây của Paris do vua Louis XIV xây dựng năm 1662 và là biểu tượng quyền lực tối thượng của các triều đại phong kiến Pháp. 
Ăn trưa. Khởi hành về Paris, tham quan:  
•    Du thuyền trên dòng sông Seine thơ mộng ngắm cảnh.
•    Tự do tham quan và mua sắm. 
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.*

NGÀY 04: PARIS – PRAGUE (bằng tàu) (Ăn ba bữa)*Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng.
Đoàn tham quan: 
•    Bảo tàng Louvre - viện bảo tàng nghệ thuật và lịch sử gồm hơn 380.000 hiện vật  trong đó có trưng bày bức họa thật nàng Mona Lisa nổi tiếng Thế giới do danh họa Leonardo da Vinci vẽ. 
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Xe đưa đoàn ra ga tàu, khởi hành đi Prague – thành phố lớn nhất và là thủ đô của Cộng hòa Czech, nằm ở trung tâm Bohemia. 
Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm trên tàu.*

NGÀY 05: PRAGUE (Ăn ba bữa)  
*Sáng, đến Prague. Đoàn tham quan:
•      Lâu đài Hradcany 100 năm tuổi, nơi ở của vua  Bohemia trên đồi Castle, 
•      Nhà thờ lớn St Vitus Cathedral với nhà nguyện được mạ vàng và đá quý.
•      Cầu Charles Bridge, Quảng trường cổ Old Town Square, chiêm ngưỡng Đồng hồ thiên  văn Astronomical Clock, một vật đáng “ghen tị” của toàn bộ Châu Âu. 
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.  
•    Tự do mua sắm tại các cửa hàng bán quà lưu niệm. 
Quý khách thưởng thức bữa tối và xem âm nhạc truyền thống của Cộng hòa Czech “Bier Keller”. Nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. *

NGÀY 06: PRAGUE – VIENNA (Ăn ba bữa)* Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Di chuyển đi thủ đô của Áo – Vienna. Đến nơi, ăn trưa. Chiều, Quý khách tham quan:
•     Nhà hát State Opera: một trong những nhà hát lớn và đẹp nhất thế giới được xây dựng từ năm 1861-1869. Nhà hát này được tôn làm Trung tâm ca kịch của thế giới với công trình kiến trúc hùng vĩ mang phong cách La Mã gồm 6 tầng với 1.600 chỗ ngồi.
•    Bảo tàng lịch sử tự nhiên, Khu văn hóa, The Museums Quartier – trung tâm văn hóa lớn thứ 8 trên thế giới, The Hofburg (nơi hoàng gia Habsburg ở vào mùa đông), tòa nhà Quốc hội, Hội trường thành phố, Nhà hát Burg…
•    Cung điện Schönbrunn, nơi nghỉ hè của gia đình Hoàng gia Habsburg và là nhà của Maria Theresia – nữ chúa duy nhất và cũng là người cuối cùng của Hoàng gia Habsburg. 
•    Cung điện Belvedere: nơi nghỉ vào mùa hè của Vương công Eugen – một trong những vị Thống soái tài ba và vinh quang nhất của đế chế La Mã Thần Thánh, đây cũng là nơi trưng bày bộ sưu tập lớn nhất và giá trị nhất của họa sĩ Gustav Klimt – họa sĩ nổi tiếng người Áo chuyên vẽ các tác phẩm về chủ đề cơ thể phụ nữ.
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, qua đêm tại Vienna.*

NGÀY 07: VIENNA – BRATISLAVA  – BUDAPEST (Ăn ba bữa)* Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan thủ đô Bratislava của Slovakia: 
•    Nhà thờ Bratislava, Đồi Napoleon, khu Slavin, nhà thờ St. Martin, khu phố cổ…
Sau khi ăn trưa, di chuyển về Budapest – thủ đô của Hungary ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Tự do thưởng thức đêm nhạc sống động của các điệu múa Gypsy trong chương trình văn hóa dân gian Folklore địa phương (chi phí tự túc) *

NGÀY 08: BUDAPEST – PARIS (Ăn ba bữa) * Dùng điểm tâm. Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đưa đoàn đi tham quan:
•    Pháo đài Fisherman nổi tiếng theo phong cách tân Gothic và La Mã, du khách có thể thưởng thức một bức tranh toàn cảnh tuyệt đẹp của Tòa nhà Quốc hội.
•    Nhà thờ St Matthias được xây dựng từ thế kỉ 13, với những  bức tranh tuyệt vời đáng ngạc nhiên.
•    Cung điện Hoàng gia, sông Danube, cầu Chain và Elisabeth.
•    Quảng trường Heroes, du khách có thể dừng lại chụp ảnh tại Đài tưởng niệm Thiên Niên Kỉ - nơi được xây kể kỉ niệm 1000 năm cuộc nổi dậy của 7 bộ tộc ở Hungary.
Sau khi ăn trưa, Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan:
•    Đi bộ dọc trên đại lộ Andrass tham quan và chụp hình– con đường được được Unesco công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới
•    Nhà thờ Thánh St Stephen’s Basilica- nhà thờ lớn nhất ở Budapest, nhà hát Opera
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Xe đưa đoàn ra ga tàu khởi hành về Paris. Quý khách ngủ đêm trên tàu.
*
NGÀY 09: PARIS – VIỆT NAM (Ăn sáng) * Sáng đến Paris. Xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay *

NGÀY 10: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH*Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chương trình tham quan. Chia tay và chào tạm biệt
*
GIÁ DỊCH VỤ: VNĐ/ KHÁCH
70,900,000 VNĐ + 8,600,000 VNĐ (thuế hàng không) = 79,500,000 VNĐ/Khách
(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)*


*
Bao gồm: 
*-    Vé máy bay như chương trình.
-    Vé tàu TGV từ Paris – Prague và Budapest – Paris
-    Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé).  
-    Lệ phí visa Châu Âu
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch Quốc tế. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000 VNĐ/ trường hợp khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000 VNĐ/ trường hợp khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.
-    Khách sạn 3 – 4 sao (phòng đôi hoặc phòng 3 vì lý do giới tính)
-    Ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-    Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình 
-    Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.*

Không bao gồm: 
*-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
-    Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
-    Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (165,000 VNĐ/khách/ngày).
-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).*

Ghi chú: 
*-   Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời điểm khởi hành.
-   Trong trường hợp bị từ chối visa, Quý khách vẫn phải nộp lệ phí visa, thư bảo lãnh, phí dịch vụ: 5,000,000 VNĐ/ 1 Khách
*
Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ*


*Tham khảo thêm tại:  * Châu Âu | MÙA THU ĐÔNG ÂU (PHÁP - TIỆP - ÁO - HUNGARY)



*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*


*Công ty Golden Tours*

* Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787
 Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC
 Email:  info@goldentours.vn - sales@goldentours.vn*

* Website: www.goldentours.vn*

----------


## Golden Tours

Du lịch Châu Âu nào các bạn

----------

